# the sound of a droplet of water is Music…



## Guest (Jul 2, 2007)

*the sound of a droplet of water ...*

Hello, everybody, my name is Clepsydra, the grandmother of the Metronome!!
As a water clock, my favorite pieces of music are of course water - musics:
Handel's Water Music
Debussy's "La Mer"
Meyerbeer's "Le Lac"
Etc…

nice to meet you!


----------



## rojo (May 26, 2006)

Hi there Clepsydra, nice to meet you as well!

Perhaps you also like-

Chopin - The Raindrop Prelude, Op.28 No.15
Ravel - Une Barque Sur L`Océan, from Miroirs
Respighi - The Birth of Venus, from Three Boticelli Pictures (depicts Venus rising from the ocean)

Welcome from one huge fan of Debussy`s La Mer! (Perhaps the hugest.  )


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi Clepsydra ... Welcome to TC. Glad to have you aboard.

Smooth and soothing, the Water Music of Handel ...


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello Clepsydra. Welcome to TC!


----------

